# Boyne Downhill Mt Biking ~ Holy Sh.....!



## Trekchick (Aug 19, 2009)

http://images.google.com/imgres?img...+highlands&gbv=2&ndsp=20&hl=en&sa=N&start=140


This was on my to do list, but I think it will take some time to check it off. :-o


----------



## bvibert (Aug 19, 2009)

Looks pretty gnarly, take pics and video when you go!


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 20, 2009)

Pics of what?
My xray's?
Bruised and broken body?
busted bike?
Its hard to get a pic of my wounded pride. 

It will likely be next year when I go there, so maybe I'll kick my skillz up a notch by then.  Not so sure I have it in me to do that stuff tho.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 20, 2009)

All of the above would be nice. 

Of course pics of you riding some of that stuff would be sweet too..


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 20, 2009)

bvibert said:


> All of the above would be nice.
> 
> Of course pics of you riding some of that stuff would be sweet too..


Is this when I say, "you first"  ?


----------



## bvibert (Aug 20, 2009)

Trekchick said:


> Is this when I say, "you first"  ?



I'm not likely to ride any of that.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 21, 2009)

cool beans!!!


----------



## eatskisleep (Aug 22, 2009)

Looks like fun. I'll have to get out there sometime.


----------

